# Realtek HD Audio Not Working. Tried Reinstalling but Failed. No Sound Now.



## mrsmile10 (Jul 26, 2011)

I uninstalled my Realtek High Definition Audio through Device Manager thinking that it would solve the "Thread Exception Not Handled" problem. :sad:

Now I can't hear any sound from my speaker or laptop except when I'm using a headphone. I tried installing the Realtek HD audio codec but it doesn't work. everytime I do, i see blue screen and that thread exception error. i've tried 32bits and 64bits. neither of them works. :facepalm:

I even tried System Restore but there is point to return to although I'm pretty sure I've created a few in the past. Pretty help please? Appreciate it.


----------



## mrsmile10 (Jul 26, 2011)

when i tried installing the realtek driver, it says "no driver was supported in this driver package"


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

what laptop model ? try install driver from manufacturer site.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Also your profile says you have Windows 7 installed. You are posting your problem in the Windows 8/8.1 portion of Microsoft Support. Which version of Windows do you have install or having the Audio driver installation issues with?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

According to this thread, you already solved it? http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...nstalling-but-failed-no-sound-now-878601.html


----------

